# Need Fireplace mantel plans



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Where can I find free or for sale good fireplace mantel plans with all the detail drawings????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Norm A. has a nice set of plans, you may want to check them out 
New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection by Category - Tables
=============


hitnailonhead said:


> Where can I find free or for sale good fireplace mantel plans with all the detail drawings????


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Norm A. has a nice set of plans, you may want to check them out
> New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection by Category - Tables
> =============


Interesting tables. For the Fireplace try New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Fireplace Mantle


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's another.
New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Colonial Style Mantel


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help.I ordered one from Norm but am still looking for plans on the net!


----------

